# How to improve with ZZ - EOCross (Channel Thread)



## PapaSmurf (Dec 7, 2020)

This is a thread for my YouTube Channel, PapaSmurf Cubes. On it, I post anything cubing related that I want to, just don't expect any regularity most of the time.

Newest Video: How to improve with ZZ - EOCross


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 7, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> This is a thread for my YouTube Channel, PapaSmurf Cubes. On it, I post anything cubing related that I want to, just don't expect any regularity most of the time,
> 
> Newest Video: 12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 0


Thanks for this, I need ZZ resources.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 13, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 1 - All Useful WV and SV

Enjoy!

Also, because day 0 doesn't have its own post: 12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 0


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 13, 2020)

subbed bro nice vids!!


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> subbed bro nice vids!!


same


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

Not to be nitpicky, but don't the 12 days of christmas start on the 25th? I looked it up and that is what google said


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but don't the 12 days of christmas start on the 25th? I looked it up and that is what google said


It does


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 13, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but don't the 12 days of christmas start on the 25th? I looked it up and that is what google said


Probably, but Jesus probably wasn't born on the 25th of December, so Christmas isn't actually Christmas. I should be doing this in July instead.

Thanks for the subs!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 13, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Probably, but Jesus probably wasn't born on the 25th of December, so Christmas isn't actually Christmas. I should be doing this in July instead.
> 
> Thanks for the subs!


yeah, I was just saying. I am not really religious anyway.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 14, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 2 - WVCP

Next day up, hope it helps.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 15, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 3 - Easy EJLS Cases

Next day is up!


----------



## JakeCanSolve (Dec 15, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> 12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 3 - Easy EJLS Cases
> 
> Next day is up!


nice!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 16, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 4 - Easy OLS Cases

Skip OCLL a bit more.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 16, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> 12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 4 - Easy OLS Cases
> 
> Skip OCLL a bit more.



Papasmurf the PLL Professional

PLL is the fastest ZBLL set


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 17, 2020)

PLL is definitely the most optimised, so why not force it a bit more.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 17, 2020)

Cool! I always like to play around with ZZ, and these videos are helpful


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 18, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 5 - 2-look TTLL and (Z)Zeroing



ProStar said:


> Cool! I always like to play around with ZZ, and these videos are helpful


Glad to know they're helpful!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 18, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 6 - Sune ROLL and a bit more

Sune stuff.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 19, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 7 - Twisted PLL ZBLL Recog

Badly explained, but hey.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 20, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> 12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 7 - Twisted PLL ZBLL Recog
> 
> Badly explained, but hey.


*poorly explained
Unless you did it out of malevolent intent, but hey, it's hard to understand differences like that over text.

I think bringing up 2-Sided PLL in the series first and then leading into Twisty PLL in the next video would have been a better idea, but as it is, it's not terrible. You do get the point across, which is the important part.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 20, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> *poorly explained
> Unless you did it out of malevolent intent, but hey, it's hard to understand differences like that over text.
> 
> I think bringing up 2-Sided PLL in the series first and then leading into Twisty PLL in the next video would have been a better idea, but as it is, it's not terrible. You do get the point across, which is the important part.


Depends on American vs British (apparently). 

Yeah, possibly. Would've been an extra video, but learn it!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 20, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 8 - Easy Sune ZBLLs

Learn them then be a bit faster 8/493 solves.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 21, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 9 - Keyhole

Definitely implement into your solves if you don't already.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 22, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 10 - Pseudoslotting

If you have any preference for the next video, reply before I make the next one tomorrow.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 23, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 11 - COLL trick for faster LL

Most people asked for COLL, so enjoy! Hope it made sense.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 24, 2020)

12 Days of ChristmaZZ - Day 12 - 12 Example Solves

That's the end of the 12 Days of ChristmaZZ! I've got a few video ideas, but no guarentee if they will ever turn up. Happy Christmas/ChristmaZZ!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2020)

Wait, but the 12 Days of Christmas start on Christmas Day


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wait, but the 12 Days of Christmas start on Christmas Day





DNF_Cuber said:


> Not to be nitpicky, but don't the 12 days of christmas start on the 25th? I looked it up and that is what google said


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 3, 2021)

FTO Discord Weekly Comp Final

Pretty good average. If you don't have an FTO, I would recommend. It would be a great puzzle for WCA status!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 20, 2021)

ZZ-DT: ZZ, but it's suboptimal

Fun variant, really bad for speedsolving. Don't do it.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 27, 2021)

2 Gen Reduction Explanation

A cool concept to understand, even if pointless for speedsolving.


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 27, 2021)

PapaSmurf said:


> 2 Gen Reduction Explanation
> 
> A cool concept to understand, even if pointless for speedsolving.


Nice video. 2GR is very cool.

I wonder if we'll ever get to the point where it's sort of like EO or EOCross for ZZ-- people start planning more than just solving the reduction part and can see things like an entire FB or FB+1 within inspection.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 27, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Nice video. 2GR is very cool.
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever get to the point where it's sort of like EO or EOCross for ZZ-- people start planning more than just solving the reduction part and can see things like an entire FB or FB+1 within inspection.


That's kinda the goal with Briggs, but it's hard enough planning FB+EO for LEOR, doing that with 2GR is kinda nuts.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 9, 2022)

12 ZZers, 1 Scramble

This video has been in the works for a while, hope you all learn something from it! Premier at 15:00 GMT tomorrow!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 10, 2022)

Finally some ZZ vibes. I am happy that ZZ is still alive in 2022.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 10, 2022)

Me too! It's very well on the Discord server. We just need to spread a bit more to the mainstream.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 16, 2022)

How to improve with ZZ - EOCross

Basically all I (and Yoruba) know about EOCross! If you want to improve, all the info I can think of is in there.


----------



## the_chad (Sep 16, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> How to improve with ZZ - EOCross
> 
> Basically all I (and Yoruba) know about EOCross! If you want to improve, all the info I can think of is in there.



man believe me I watched this. you talk about being efficient and proceed to make F2 B2 D2 cross solutions multiple times. speed efficiency>move efficiency. or just learn xcross and ignore eo. that's the way to go nowadays.


----------



## TheKravCuber (Sep 16, 2022)

the_chad said:


> man believe me I watched this. you talk about being efficient and proceed to make F2 B2 D2 cross solutions multiple times. speed efficiency>move efficiency. or just learn xcross and ignore eo. that's the way to go nowadays.


It's almost like you don't understand that zz users sacrifice moves during a less efficient cross but make up for it with easier f2l cases and better LL


----------



## the_chad (Sep 16, 2022)

TheKravCuber said:


> It's almost like you don't understand that zz users sacrifice moves during a less efficient cross but make up for it with easier f2l cases and better LL



and in the end it's still slower


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 16, 2022)

the_chad said:


> man believe me I watched this. you talk about being efficient and proceed to make F2 B2 D2 cross solutions multiple times. speed efficiency>move efficiency. or just learn xcross and ignore eo. that's the way to go nowadays.


Hmmmm. I can tell from this comment that you did not watch it. Please learn about ZZ properly before passing judgement on the method thanks.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 17, 2022)

the_chad said:


> man believe me I watched this. you talk about being efficient and proceed to make F2 B2 D2 cross solutions multiple times. speed efficiency>move efficiency. or just learn xcross and ignore eo. that's the way to go nowadays.


Just to force eo at LS or LL


----------



## CalebElCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

Nice!!!


----------

